# Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?



## filli8183 (6. März 2017)

Hallo hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Karpfen angeln in Roermond an der maasplassen / Kanal / oder an der Maas?


----------



## gotti25 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Geht soweit ich weiss nix!war dort paar mal,abgeschneidert. Wollte denn mal an Asseltse Plassen,dann kann ich berichten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

bin nicht so der riesen karpfen profi, weiss aber, dass sie dort vor einigen jahren sehr grosse karpfen in der maas und wahrscheinlich auch den seen gefangen haben.

das problem dort ist aber, dass du auf grund der enormen wasserflaeche jahre brauchen wirst, um dich mit allen gegebenheit vertraut zu machen und dort gut zu fangen.

meiner meinung sind die kanaele dort einfacher zu beangeln und bringen auch regelmaessig fisch.
schau mal nach der zuid-willemsvaart, ist landschaftlich sehr schoen und dort werden regelmaessig gute fische gefangen.

bei nederweert gibts noch die noordervaart, in der man frueher fische an der oberflaeche fangen konnte.


----------



## Weißtanne (17. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

An den Plassen ist doch auch ein Nachtangelverbot,oder täusche ich mich ?


----------



## filli8183 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Ja stimmt an den Plaasen ist 3 Ruten erlaubt gegen Aufpreis , Dafür an den Kanälen und Maas Nachtangeln erlaubt und dafür nur 2 Ruten gegen Aufpreis


----------



## schweden43 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Im Kanaal Wessem-Nederweert sollen Karpfen schwimmen werde demnächst mein Glück probieren!


----------



## gotti25 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Moinsen,war heute am Kanal wessem neederweert, n guten Karpfen gefangen,neben mir ein paar Jungs gewesen ebenfalls gut gefangen


----------



## schweden43 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Moin gotti25 
Petri , läuft es im Moment gut da?
Lg
Schweden43


----------



## gotti25 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*



schweden43 schrieb:


> Moin gotti25
> Petri , läuft es im Moment gut da?
> Lg
> Schweden43



Moin,also ich geh stark davon aus,wobei muss man das Wetter natürlich berücksichtigen,ist ja wieder etwas kühler geworden,aber denke trotzdem das die karpfen gut am fressen sind wegen Laichen. Gefangen hatte ich ja nur einen,aber den in kurzer Zeit
Gruß


----------



## Marcoallround (12. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Hey 
Beissen die Karpfen dort immer noch?
Bin nähmlich gerade dort in Oolderhuuske und dort läufts nicht wirklich gut auf Karpfen.und hast du angefüttert? Und wo hast du genau geangelt 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## schweden43 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Karpfen beißen laut der holländer!


----------



## Marcoallround (10. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Hey 
Weis jemand ob es sich im moment im Kanal Wessem Nedervert lohnt auf Karpfen und andere Weissfische zu angeln?Falls ja hat vielleicht sogar jemand einen Tip wo?  Muss natürlich nicht DER top spot sein, kann auch gerne per PN sein. 
Langsam wird es einfach zu eintönig nur im Park zu angeln und nichts zu fangen |bigeyes
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Marcoallround (11. April 2018)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Roermond maasplaasen ?*

Hey 
Ich war nun heute für 3 Stunden unter der Napoleonsbrug, gebissen hat nichts, auch auf die Feederrute. juhu 8. Schneidertag in Folge :vik:
 Aber spannende Struckturen haben wir gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel abstand man von der Spundwand am idealsten sind? 
Grüsse Marco


----------

